# The source code for The Simpsons Hit & Run has supposedly leaked online



## XDel (Aug 22, 2021)

Best news in a while aside of the Quake re-release!


----------



## Chary (Aug 22, 2021)

I love this game a lot. I can't imagine we'll ever get a remake of it, given that it's a licensing nightmare and is tied up with Actvision, but this could be the next best thing.


----------



## AHB (Aug 22, 2021)

inb4 SNEED mods


----------



## pcwizard7 (Aug 22, 2021)

This is a recreation from the extraction of the game I didn't think it was made from source code


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 22, 2021)

PG gta


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 22, 2021)

Let the lawsuits strike!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2021)

I actually just beat it for the first time about a month ago. It's not terrible but it is pretty repetitive.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2021)

Switch port plzkthx


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 22, 2021)

Two days later: Mario is now playable in Simpsons hit and run.


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 22, 2021)

Cool. now we can use an exploit to hack their TV!


----------



## Kwyjor (Aug 22, 2021)

Someone just released a Fully Connected Map mod for this game earlier this year.
https://forum.donutteam.com/forum/topic/3883

Maybe it's possible that this leak was deliberately made as a means of gauging interest in some sort of re-release?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2021)

This reminds me, we haven't had a Simpsons game since forever.. The movie the game which was not that bad.


----------



## dude1 (Aug 22, 2021)

I loved this game I won a copy in college when Radical Entertainment did a Simpsons trival contest amongst all the CompSci students in the game dev electives.

1st prize was a guaranteed 1 of 3 internship spots, I came in 2nd and surprisingly and unfortunately wasn't chosen as one of the other interns, 
instead won a copy of this and a t-shirt.
I got picked up for indentured servitude (practicum/internship)with Ubi but that was just luck of the draw but I digress.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 22, 2021)

Switch port when?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 22, 2021)

You mean it wasn't before? Huh.


----------



## Plstic (Aug 22, 2021)

sneed


----------



## Feroz El Mejor (Aug 22, 2021)

New 3DS port when?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2021)

Can't wait to see an analysis of the code for interesting dev techniques, failures and tools used.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 22, 2021)

Chary said:


> another fan created an Unreal Engine remake of the first level from the game, complete with Ray Tracing and AI-upscaled graphics.​
> ​




When I last saw that video I remember one of the lead or senior developers commented on the video saying he was impressed with his work and that it shows how a remaster would be. I wonder if he was the one who leaked the code lol. ;O;


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 22, 2021)

That's the first time I've ever seen a 16:9 Windows XP screenshot.


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 22, 2021)

Now if it was The Simpsons Arcade source code then we can get a snes port.


----------



## tommikinder (Aug 22, 2021)

@Rinnegatamante PS Vita port hmm??


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 22, 2021)

I love this game!


----------



## Something whatever (Aug 22, 2021)

Vita/Wii-u/3DS port when?????????


----------



## pcwizard7 (Aug 22, 2021)

DuoForce said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen a 16:9 Windows XP screenshot.



people used XP for a long long time into win 7 era was out so 2011, 16:9 screenshot isn't big


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Aug 22, 2021)

Patiently waiting for a switch port


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 22, 2021)

Chary said:


> I love this game a lot. I can't imagine we'll ever get a remake of it, given that it's a licensing nightmare and is tied up with Actvision, but this could be the next best thing.



Love this game,  but knowing how greedy activision is, I don't see a remake ever happening.


----------



## _TheGuy_ (Aug 22, 2021)

Lol can't wait for this to get ported all over the place now


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mega CD 32X port when?



Blakejansen said:


> Love this game,  but knowing how greedy activision is, I don't see a remake ever happening.



It wont just be Activision but also Disney, the latter of which eats your childhood nostalgia like they’re at an all you can eat buffet.


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 22, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> Mega CD 32X port when?
> 
> 
> 
> It wont just be Activision but also Disney, the latter of which eats your childhood nostalgia like they’re at an all you can eat buffet.



Can't remember, but Disney owns the simpsons don't they? Disney as a company completely redefines the meaning of the word greed.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 22, 2021)

Blakejansen said:


> Can't remember, but Disney owns the simpsons don't they? Disney as a company completely redefines the meaning of the word greed.



They do, which is why I brought Disney up.

You should see what they’re doing in the parks, they’re now introducing paid fast passes.


----------



## jesus96 (Aug 22, 2021)

So it's going to be another "fine I'll do myself" scenario

Cool i hope a switch port happens soon


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 22, 2021)

What potential projects could people accomplish with this code?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 22, 2021)

i cant wait to see really cool stuff with this


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 22, 2021)

Sweet port it to Vita & I might be able to try it out myself


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 22, 2021)

I just hope they can either loosen the timer or allow it to be disabled because the timer is so strict. I hope they can add better lighting. I also hope modders can add more costumes.

This post kind of makes me want to replay the game with all the latest donut mods.


----------



## smf (Aug 23, 2021)

I think it was hit and run where a friend and I spent a late night session that involved timing it so that Reverend Timothy Lovejoy Jr jumped out of the car when you were right at the top of the escalator to nowhere & hear him say "I feel closer to god".


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 23, 2021)

waiting for 16:9 mods and a smoother framerate


----------



## Milenko (Aug 23, 2021)

DOS port wen


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 23, 2021)

wonder who's servers got raided THIS TIME? if it's Nintendoh's (hahaha get it?) they never learned no wonder why their system's and networks get hacked so easy


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 23, 2021)

fvig2001 said:


> I just hope they can either loosen the timer or allow it to be disabled because the timer is so strict. I hope they can add better lighting. I also hope modders can add more costumes.
> 
> This post kind of makes me want to replay the game with all the latest donut mods.


or maybe you suck, got'em


----------



## XDel (Aug 23, 2021)

I would really like to see fan made material for this puppy in the future. The game was a great alternative to GTA, though I felt it could have used a LOT more platforming elements to balance things out. Now maybe we can have that, as well as larger areas and what not. I know this Donut mods are out there, but they seem to be restrained a bit, though perhaps that's just my perception.


----------



## MushGuy (Aug 23, 2021)

AHB said:


> inb4 SNEED mods


Formerly Chuck's


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 23, 2021)

tommikinder said:


> @Rinnegatamante PS Vita port hmm??


I would actually like this for real, with the option to install some of the mods from PC as well if it's even possible. Not sure if it is, but I'd a Vita version of this game next at least.


----------



## eduall (Aug 23, 2021)

3ds port soon please!


----------



## impeeza (Aug 23, 2021)

Something whatever said:


> Vita/Wii-u/3DS port when?????????



When you code it and release it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2021)

After beating it recently I think a lot of people were probably like me when it came out played only the first few missions and thought it was going to be like a GTA clone with the Simpsons but it's not really every mission you're driving and it's more like a racing game where you're either collecting items that get dropped or racing to a finish line or racing someone else that's mostly all the game is just like repeatedly in 49 missions, yes you're on foot a little bit but mostly just to get to a vehicle or occasionally collect some items that are on buildings etc.... So I think overall it's a pretty overhyped game.


----------



## Raylight (Aug 23, 2021)

PLZ VITA PORT


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 23, 2021)

NoSomeBody said:


> After beating it recently I think a lot of people were probably like me when it came out played only the first few missions and thought it was going to be like a GTA clone with the Simpsons but it's not really every mission you're driving and it's more like a racing game where you're either collecting items that get dropped or racing to a finish line or racing someone else that's mostly all the game is just like repeatedly in 49 missions, yes you're on foot a little bit but mostly just to get to a vehicle or occasionally collect some items that are on buildings etc.... So I think overall it's a pretty overhyped game.



I had fond memories of it is a kid but it could be because I wasn't allowed to play gta.


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 23, 2021)

NoSomeBody said:


> After beating it recently I think a lot of people were probably like me when it came out played only the first few missions and thought it was going to be like a GTA clone with the Simpsons but it's not really every mission you're driving and it's more like a racing game where you're either collecting items that get dropped or racing to a finish line or racing someone else that's mostly all the game is just like repeatedly in 49 missions, yes you're on foot a little bit but mostly just to get to a vehicle or occasionally collect some items that are on buildings etc.... So I think overall it's a pretty overhyped game.


yea no one cares


----------



## Viri (Aug 23, 2021)

Speaking of pseudo source code leaks, the OOT decompile is now at 91%.
https://zelda64.dev/progress.html


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Let the lawsuits strike!



Nah, Activision is too stupid to do that now that they're focusing on lame COD games


----------



## TheZander (Aug 23, 2021)

NoSomeBody said:


> After beating it recently I think a lot of people were probably like me when it came out played only the first few missions and thought it was going to be like a GTA clone with the Simpsons but it's not really every mission you're driving and it's more like a racing game where you're either collecting items that get dropped or racing to a finish line or racing someone else that's mostly all the game is just like repeatedly in 49 missions, yes you're on foot a little bit but mostly just to get to a vehicle or occasionally collect some items that are on buildings etc.... So I think overall it's a pretty overhyped game.


I'm a big Simpsons fan and got this game and I agree. I can't believe people have fond memories of it, it's cool but the game is nauseating. When it gets Halloween themed I forget why but it sucks. Also the mission with nuclear waste barrels. Screw that game is rather play bart vs the space mutants or dk64


----------



## Milenko (Aug 23, 2021)

Whoa, let's not say things we can't take back


----------



## Xzi (Aug 23, 2021)

Looking forward to a full fan remaster whenever that drops.  This is a game that I completely missed during its heyday.


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Looking forward to a full fan remaster whenever that drops.  This is a game that I completely missed during its heyday.


don't understand why you can't just buy the gamecube or ps2 version


----------



## Navlida (Aug 23, 2021)

PacBunny said:


> don't understand why you can't just buy the gamecube or ps2 version



Don't forget about the PC version.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 23, 2021)

PacBunny said:


> don't understand why you can't just buy the gamecube or ps2 version


I can...or I could just emulate it.  But now that the source code is out there it's only a matter of time until we get ports and HD upgrades for modern systems.  I pretty much only buy retro physical games that have some personal significance or nostalgia factor, so this wouldn't qualify.


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I can...or I could just emulate it.  But now that the source code is out there it's only a matter of time until we get ports and HD upgrades for modern systems.  I pretty much only buy retro physical games that have some personal significance or nostalgia factor, so this wouldn't qualify.



Hopefully if we do get an enhanced port, Donut mods still work since there was an amazing one that connected the 3 areas. I do like the PC version with Donuts mod the most since it has native widescreen and new features via mods.


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 23, 2021)

Can you install this mod on the gamecube version of the game?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Aug 23, 2021)

GOOD

If the publisher doesnt give a fuck about the game let the homebrewers release it!


----------



## Robika (Aug 23, 2021)

Vita Port?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2021)

PacBunny said:


> yea no one cares



Speak for yourself, I'm describing the game which is on topic and you just happen to be butt hurt about my opinion of it and what no one cares about is that you're butt hurt. Instead of making a stupid post that stereotypes EVERYBODY into having the same opinion as you why don't you say why I'm wrong? Several have already agreed with me making you factually wrong that no one cares so back up your words with something tangible or shut up, clown.


----------



## Drak0rex (Aug 23, 2021)

Atari 2600 port when?


----------



## Roamin64 (Aug 23, 2021)

PacBunny said:


> yea no one cares



I cared more for his comment than yours, so he's right and you're wrong.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 23, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Nah, Activision is too stupid to do that now that they're focusing on lame COD games


and sexually harrasment lawasuits


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2021)

Blakejansen said:


> What potential projects could people accomplish with this code?


Ports to platforms of similar power, and maybe slightly less.
Ready extraction of assets for use in other ports/remakes.
Bug fixes
Tweaks to take advantage of increased power of today's computers; longer draw distance, higher frame rate/unlocked frame rates, widescreen tweaks ( https://www.wsgf.org/dr/simpsons-hit-run says most are more hacky than official), more NPCs, better graphics shaders (not sure what they would go in for here as it is a cartoon game but there are many effects), modern takes on controls, better camera.
Better AI
All manner of house rule type mods, extra modes, a complaint from some is that the game maybe does not have the open world feel that GTA manages most of the time where you can cruise doing whatever and this could far more readily create that.
Day-night cycle maybe, whether you want to make some kind of persistent world (I know cartoon resets when the credits roll) or just some kind of larger reset limit.
Using the engine for a whole other game (debatable whether you would want to; this is older code when far more freely available things exist and can be shared with everybody).
More assets included (possibly random NPC generator if city of clones is too much for you)
Easier to make new missions, map expansions and more, including beyond the limits of what even a determined modder might have been able to accomplish before (find replace all buffers with 10 times the space which is still a drop in the bucket compared to what your browser with a few hundred tabs is likely using, press compile sort of thing vs having to do all that as an assembly hacker which is a months long effort most likely).
Multiplayer, including to a more extreme degree than might have been possible on any existing ports -- 64 player persistent map maybe.

This in addition to being able to go over the code to see things the devs might have done back when, or bits that might be available from it.

Generally while game modding is a thing there are practical and more expected limits.
For the most part unless another game using the same engine gets modded you are left with what tools the devs provide you, what abilities the devs left in for modding potential (and it is something devs have to add or foresee, and they can just as readily make it really hard) and what limited things skilled hackers using skills rarely taught in schools any more might go through debugging and assembly code sessions to find. Source availability, whilst still being limited by the quality of the source*, is then keys to the kingdom put into the hands of possibly half bright kid that just managed to get hello world to compile on code::blocks (while there is an awful lot of arcane stuff in C family languages at the same time a lot of it is fairly obvious and even if you do something that would be a system grinder back 20 years ago will today need specialist tools to measure the difference) to regular coders and even those skilled ones that do know how to play with assembly coding** will probably have their productivity as it were increased tenfold if given source.

*though some projects in previous source releases do make an effort to bring the code into line with more ideal coding methods and modern concepts and this is often the first main thing after the initial play around.

**my usual links for PC assembly coding introductions, and frankly for other assembly too with the idea you learn the basics and move sideways, are art of assembly https://www.plantation-productions.com/Webster/ and Gavin's guide https://stuff.pypt.lt/ggt80x86a/asm1.htm to get an idea of what that entails.

Leaked code as opposed to freely available code you might see on the likes of https://osgameclones.com/ means any projects will operate with the threat of a takedown hanging over their heads, and if you thought Nintendo was bad at C&D/DMCA then you have clearly not been paying attention to Fox ( https://www.dailydot.com/unclick/fox-firefly-etsy-jayne-hat-crackdown/ , and there was also the time they sued themselves but that was just funny) and Disney (you know why copyright is only starting to see new stuff enter the public domain, and it being from the 1920s, https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-in-the-public-domain-for-2021.580143/ , rather than 1960s... generally held as being Disney the ones responsible). This can make recruitment harder, people more reluctant to play, possibly dissuade some coders*** from contributing (or force them to be anonymous), possibly see things have to happen behind closed doors and then released, and maybe released as a complicated patch or like downloading any other piece of warez.


***even if it is "ethics shmethics" then it might not be a great look for coders in some positions or career paths to be seen playing in such circles.


----------



## raxadian (Aug 23, 2021)

Well is basically GTA Simpsons released at a time when the show was still quite popular.


----------



## c410bp (Aug 23, 2021)

3ds port when?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> and sexually harrasment lawasuits



Activision can burn for all I care


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 23, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Activision can burn for all I care


I agree with you
They have many issues


----------



## Plazorn (Aug 23, 2021)

Who uses Windows XP nowadays?


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Aug 23, 2021)

Aw man, I'll be sad if people do a Windows port of this and misadventures of Tron Bonne gets no love despite the source code being leaked a while ago


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 23, 2021)

NoSomeBody said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm describing the game which is on topic and you just happen to be butt hurt about my opinion of it and what no one cares about is that you're butt hurt. Instead of making a stupid post that stereotypes EVERYBODY into having the same opinion as you why don't you say why I'm wrong? Several have already agreed with me making you factually wrong that no one cares so back up your words with something tangible or shut up, clown.


kool story brah


----------



## nachuz (Aug 23, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> This reminds me, we haven't had a Simpsons game since forever.. The movie the game which was not that bad.


Actually the movie and the game, although they released at around the same time, are completely different
They have completely different plots, different names (it's called "The Simpsons Game", while the movie is called "The Simpsons Movie"), and the game is more of a parody to the videogame industry while the movie is, well, a Simpsons movie
A common misconception is that the game is based on the movie, so yeah :b


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

Can't wait to run on my Win95's Nes emulator


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 23, 2021)

Can’t wait to run it on my nes


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

WiiU_user said:


> Can’t wait to run it on my WiiU


ftfy


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 23, 2021)

Haha yes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But it runs on wii u (gamecube emulator)


----------



## nestofar (Aug 23, 2021)

i hope someone makes a 3ds port like SM64 and GTA 3


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 24, 2021)

Windows XP, we meet again. Nice to see you after all this time; seeing you again reminds me of my much simpler youth. It is unfortunate your advanced age has rendered you very vulnerable to infection, though, so as much as it pains me, we must part again, my old friend.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Aug 24, 2021)

As to quote one Homer Jay Simpson 

"_*WOO-HOO!!!"*_

Seriously though, I am happy as hell about this news. Hope great things come from it those who are brave enough to use the code.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> As to quote one Homer Jay Simpson
> 
> "_*WOO-HOO!!!"*_
> 
> Seriously though, I am happy as hell about this news. Hope great things come from it those who are brave enough to use the code.


----------



## raxadian (Aug 24, 2021)

This is one of the three Simpsons games I actually like.


----------



## Kwyjor (Aug 25, 2021)

raxadian said:


> This is one of the three Simpsons games I actually like.


So, what are the other two..?


----------



## raxadian (Aug 26, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> So, what are the other two..?



The Arcade game and the Springfield simulator.


----------



## metlkngslime (Sep 2, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Who uses Windows XP nowadays?


Banks and healthcare facilities.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2021)

metlkngslime said:


> Banks and healthcare facilities.


Many schools in the province of quebec too


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)

So anyone heard any rumblings about a modern port being worked on?


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Seriously hope it can be Ported to the Vita and the Switch


----------

